# does the ride actually start once “arrive confirmation" is pressed?



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I remember reading this here and told the pax that it’s the Lyft app. LOL

But I wasn’t 100% sure. hahaha

All I did was press the arrive confirmation. She got in and was complaining that the ride has started. She gave me her phone to look at the app saying the ride has started. 

This was first for me. I never had anyone complain or mention anything before her. 

So, I’m guessing that the Lyft app has the ride start once the driver press arrive confirmation?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Lyft is different, when you confirm arrival there are no more steps to take until you end the ride. So yes, the clock starts ticking upon arrival. I would have told her that there is no charge as long as the car is not moving. 
How the f*ck is she going to know the difference?

I had two Lyft rides yesterday that surprised me at the end when the charge shows up. Uber would have charged significantly less for that time and mileage. 

I wish Lyft would ping more often.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I can't find it now, but I believe the trip officially starts 3 minutes after you tap arrive on the driver app. Besides tapping "Arrived," which sends a text to let the pax know we arrived, we have no control over when the trip starts.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> I can't find it now, but I believe the trip officially starts 3 minutes after you tap arrive on the driver app. Besides tapping "Arrived," which sends a text to let the pax know we arrived, we have no control over when the trip starts.


Can anyone clarify how the "ARRIVE" button functions? Lyft says you don't tap the "Arrive" button until after you start the trip! Here's what's printed in our "Lyft Community Digest" today...

"








Rules of the Road

*Always tap 'Arrive' at the start of a ride.* That's how we know to start charging your passenger. Without it, you risk not getting paid for the total time and distance. "

First you tap "Arrive for Suzie"....then you have to tap "Confirm Arrival for Suzie" again. No official Lyft videos, trainings, or printed materials that I can find, explain exactly what events are triggered when the First "Arrive" and the second "Arrive" are pressed. It's like nobody at Lyft understands this either.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

In order for them to get the text saying you are there AND to start the clock for you being able to cancel a no-show, you must press confirm arrival. 

The ride starts charging after you begin to move again, or after 3 minutes waiting. This is great if they misplace the pin - you will get paid to go find them (unlike with uber). 

I occasionally have a new rider panic over it. I tell them it's automatic and there is nothing we drivers can do to change it. I remind them that they are only paying x cents per minute & that eases their concerns some. 

The system motivates pax to be waiting for you and to double check pin placement and mostly works great. 

Just be reassuring to new pax & confident abour it. Don't delay in confirming arrival out of fear, then you're pax won't get an alert when you arrive. If you are worried they might complain (based on your conversation at pickup) comment about it when you submit the rating so lyft support is aware that you did nothing wrong.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> I can't find it now, but I believe the trip officially starts 3 minutes after you tap arrive on the driver app. Besides tapping "Arrived," which sends a text to let the pax know we arrived, we have no control over when the trip starts.


After 1 minute of waiting or both phones begin moving in the same direction, tested and confirmed.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Yes, but that email definitely added confusion to drivers. It basically is saying not to tap "Arrive" until the the ride is ready to start.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I guess I could see where some people would be confused. But, don't have much sympathy. If you don't know what "Arrive for Susie" means, then......


----------



## Ghost Riderz (Jan 19, 2016)

The ride start automatically 1 minute after you have confirmed the arrival. 1 minute should be enough time to walk to the car and get in the car unless your pax is a snail. Lol.
There is a helpfull training video on the lyft website.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ghost Riderz said:


> The ride start automatically 1 minute after you have confirmed the arrival. 1 minute should be enough time to walk to the car and get in the car unless your pax is a snail. Lol.
> There is a helpfull training video on the lyft website.


About 15% of the time, I'm Pinged by someone who wants Lyft Line. When I press "Arrive for Snail", there is a little 1 minute counter that starts. Why it only happens with a Lyft Line passenger is beyond me. It's pretty much a waste of time doing the countdown. After it expires, I stay and wait... Sometimes I call the passenger. Have never been stood up. Couple times, I've been at the wrong house...or the wrong entranace at a college...etc.. Leaving would have been unprofessional and cruel.

So...everyone has answered the question regarding the first time we press "Arrive for _____". What goes on behind the scenes when we press "Confirm Arrival for ______"???? That's the SECOND time we have to press an Arrive button.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

It notifies your pax that you are there. Requiring two steps keeps you from accidentally pushing arrived during that delay trying to accept the request.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> It notifies your pax that you are there. Requiring two steps keeps you from accidentally pushing arrived during that delay trying to accept the request.


Grayspinner, I'm sorry to be so dense, but your response went over my head. Are you saying that the FIRST and the SECOND arrival confirmation buttons notify the passenger that we're there? The passenger is notified twice??


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

No, just one text message after you press 'arrive for' & then press confirm arrival.

I have hit the 'arrive for' button accidentally several times & am always glad that confirmation screen pops up & I can cancel arriving & the pax has no idea I fumbled the phone. So the fact that it takes two presses of the button is a feature, not a bug


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Spinner is right. 

The countdown is on Line because they want you to move on when it ends, especially if the is another rider in queue. With non-Line rides, you are welcome to wait more than 5 minutes if you want, hence no need for the countdown (but it would be nice to have one).


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

If do not press arrive and confirm it, you will be able to cancel trip and receive the $5 no show money. Just a word to the wise.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

BillyBob444 said:


> If do not press arrive and confirm it, you will be able to cancel trip and receive the $5 no show money. Just a word to the wise.


Um no.

To get a no show fee you must press arrive and confirm it (start your timer right after this). You must also attempt to contact your pax via text or phone call and wait 5 minutes. At the 5 minute mark, you'll notice that if you push the cancel button, you'll have options to choose from - one of which is 'passenger isn't here'. Pick that one and get your $5.

If you drive off, you'll not get the $5.

There are times the pax calls me & lets me know they are in a different place than the pin. If you choose to go get them, you WILL be paid for the time/distance from the pin to where they are, but it is a risk because of they aren't there, you've lost your chance at the no show fee


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Um no.
> 
> To get a no show fee you must press arrive and confirm it (start your timer right after this). You must also attempt to contact your pax via text or phone call and wait 5 minutes. At the 5 minute mark, you'll notice that if you push the cancel button, you'll have options to choose from - one of which is 'passenger isn't here'. Pick that one and get your $5.
> 
> ...


This is correct. 


BillyBob444 said:


> If do not press arrive and confirm it, you will be able to cancel trip and receive the $5 no show money. Just a word to the wise.


Pretty sure you're thinking of uber. They're the pricks who think you don't deserve to start getting paid when you arrive and will not let you No Show a passenger after trip starts.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

To get a no show fee you must press arrive and confirm it (start your timer right after this). You must also attempt to contact your pax via text or phone call and wait 5 minutes. At the 5 minute mark, you'll notice that if you push the cancel button, you'll have options to choose from - one of which is 'passenger isn't here'. Pick that one and get your $5.

If you drive off, you'll not get the $5.

There are times the pax calls me & lets me know they are in a different place than the pin. If you choose to go get them, you WILL be paid for the time/distance from the pin to where they are, but it is a risk because of they aren't there, you've lost your chance at the no show fee
You are right GREY. I forgot to mention that you need to give them 5 minutes. I was ripped off several times before a non support person told me this


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> No, just one text message after you press 'arrive for' & then press confirm arrival.
> 
> I have hit the 'arrive for' button accidentally several times & am always glad that confirmation screen pops up & I can cancel arriving & the pax has no idea I fumbled the phone. So the fact that it takes two presses of the button is a feature, not a bug


Thank-you for the clarification GraySpinner! Let me see if I have this right.. The 1st press of "Arrive" notifies the passenger that you've arrived. The "Confirm Arrival for Sammie", starts the fare meter, and also enables navigation to his/her destination. Right?

BTW.. I think that count-down timer for the first Line rider is a dumb idea. I never leave unless I can't locate the passenger. Doesn't matter if it's 1 minute or 5. I've never had a 2nd line rider join the first line passenger.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

No - the pax won't get an alert till you have made that second press. Nothing happens if you only hit arrive and don't also confirm arrival


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Thank-you for the clarification GraySpinner! Let me see if I have this right.. The 1st press of "Arrive" notifies the passenger that you've arrived. The "Confirm Arrival for Sammie", starts the fare meter, and also enables navigation to his/her destination. Right?
> 
> BTW.. I think that count-down timer for the first Line rider is a dumb idea. I never leave unless I can't locate the passenger. Doesn't matter if it's 1 minute or 5. I've never had a 2nd line rider join the first line passenger.


Call your line passengers immediately then. Don't let them assume it's ok to be outside 3 minutes late. They'll get pissed at the drivers who do follow the rule.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

What is the Lyft Line cancel fee? It's just coming to Philly next week.

Can you collect the cancel fee as soon as this countdown timer reaches 0?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Here in Boston we still have a $10 cancel fee the regular rides and the $5 cancel fee for the first line pick up. Each market can be different. But yes once 100 seconds is done you're supposed to either mark the passenger as in your car or as a no-show.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

By NOT leaving,you're sabotaging yourself, other drivers, AND the whole line concept.

Line doesnt coddle, that's its one redeeming quality.... Not there? Tough. Different destination? No can do. Pets, megaluggage, other nonsense? Nope, not Line.

You wanna be cheap you follow the rules. And wait ready or get stranded and charged with 5x the efficiency

Oh and if they wanna argue, let em waste time till it zeros out then say "not in car, sorry bye"



AllenChicago said:


> About 15% of the time, I'm Pinged by someone who wants Lyft Line. When I press "Arrive for Snail", there is a little 1 minute counter that starts. Why it only happens with a Lyft Line passenger is beyond me. It's pretty much a waste of time doing the countdown. After it expires, I stay and wait... Sometimes I call the passenger. Have never been stood up. Couple times, I've been at the wrong house...or the wrong entranace at a college...etc.. Leaving would have been unprofessional and cruel.
> 
> So...everyone has answered the question regarding the first time we press "Arrive for _____". What goes on behind the scenes when we press "Confirm Arrival for ______"???? That's the SECOND time we have to press an Arrive button.


Line's a frickin micro-shuttle. Shuttles don't call people or search for em.

Test arrival button by referring and driving someone, anyone....until you do you really aren't qualified to provide basic service to noobz either. Since you yourself have no idea how to use the app and what does what....

Arrive texts them to get their arse in gear, AFTER confirm. Which is there to prevent accidental clicks while zooming/panning/sending coordinates to naviapp/calling/etc.

If they ask say Lyft starts trip automatically and arrives manually, the opposite from Uber...and tell em to check their texts. THATis what LYFT Arrive does.

As to the rest, if you move much it CAN start billing miles bit removes the cancel/charge option AFAIK.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> She got in and was complaining that the ride has started.


Yes $0.18 a minute for a driver to wait for them to be ready when they're already paying such high rates for the ride is daylight robbery.


----------

